# partizione inesitente[RISOLTO]

## mattylux

salve 

mi e successa una cosa molto strana nel mio portattile, 

pentium dual core 1Gb di ram HD 120GB  come primo sistema ho installato archlinux ed ho lasciato 70GB per gentoo naturalmente il mio vecchio portattile mi e stato rubato per mia sfortuna. Ma per fortuna un mio amico avendone tre me ne a regalato uno sapendo che ne avevo davvero bisogno.

vengo al dunque. il problema avviene quando lancio comando qui sotto

```
 ls -l /dev/sda2

ls: cannot access /dev/sda2: No such file or directory
```

```
mke2fs 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)

Could not stat /dev/sdx --- No such file or directory

The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
```

questo quando vado per montare il filesytem

pero le partizioni me le crea tranquillamente con cfdisk, ma quando vado per montare i filesystem, ecco che arriva il  vero problema. ho profato in vari modi anche diversi file system ma nulla da fare.. chiedo perfavore se potete darmi qualche consciglio, per risolvere questo maledetto problema che non ci voleva...

grazie

----------

## Tigerwalk

hai provato anche dando come device hdx invece di sdx?

----------

## mattylux

la partizione e sda7 e un disco unico da 120 Gb

----------

## cloc3

oggettivamente, non riesco a capire bene se ti serve aiuto per il portatile che ti è stato rubato, per quello dove hai installato archlinux, o per i due che il tuo amico si è tenuto per sè.

 :Smile: 

ma veniamo al dunque.

puoi postare per favore un taglia-incolla dell'output del comando cat /proc/partitions?

----------

## Apetrini

Non ho parole...

----------

## mattylux

ho risolto il problema, era che non vedeva le partizioni create, comuque riavviando tutto si e sistemato. ora sto gia installando gentoo e il portattile con arch linux, e il mio ora. quello che mi e stato rubato non c'e piu, ma tanto hanno fatto gran poco con quel pc.. 

grazie comunque

----------

